

Awesome is soo lame - antonpirker
http://www.anton-pirker.at/awesome-is-soo-lame/

======
reesef
Google has a sweet tool that shows mentions of a word overtime. Look at
awesome:[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?year_start=1800&year_e...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?year_start=1800&year_end=2008&corpus=15&smoothing=7&case_insensitive=on&content=awesome&direct_url=t4%3B%2Cawesome%3B%2Cc0%3B%2Cs0%3B%3Bawesome%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BAwesome%3B%2Cc0)

~~~
antonpirker
Very cool! Thank's! So the eighties where not that awesome, but since about
1993 the world is getting more and more awesome :)

------
lcasela
Is this really an important issue?

~~~
antonpirker
Of course ;) I know there are way more important issues. But I thought I
should point it out, maybe others think like me. And maybe one person uses the
list to write better descriptions.

------
bowerbird
i agree the word is over-used.

at the same time, things _are_ getting more awesome lately, at least in my
humble opinion.

i had been waiting for a machine similar to an ipad for _decades_. and i mean
that quite literally. (and i know what "literally" means.)

and now something relatively close (still not quite good enough, but happily
close) is _finally_ here.

perhaps you youngsters can take it for granted. for me, it's awesome.

-bowerbird

~~~
antonpirker
You are right. The world is getting more awesome. And the language changes and
gets simpler.

Maybe that's just the normal run of things and should stop complaining about
it :)

